# sudden purple pink screen on my vaio



## want2knowhow (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello....im trying to figure out what the problem is....I have a brand new VGN-FS715/W and XP home edition....as I was doing my regular email checks, my computer screen suddenly turned into a purple pink screen and im waiting for it to reboot, nothing happened. This is the second tme around...last time my scren just turned black...please help! Thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi want2knowhow

Have you been able to get the computer to boot at all since this happened? Having the screen go to all one color can be a problem with the LCD screen's "inverter". If the problem persists, take it to your vendor for warranty repair. 

To make sure that it's likely a hardware problem, try to start the computer in Safe Mode. Tap the F8 key just after you try powering the computer on. If this doesn't work: definitely see about warranty repair. If all is well in Safe Mode (no problem anymore with single-color screens) - then you might have caught a nasty infection. Since your computer is brand-new, you could try the Recovery Disk that came with it.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## want2knowhow (Aug 9, 2006)

*Thanks a lot!*

i did start it again in safe mode and everything turned out right. Then i did a scan just using the yahoo toolbar and yes indeed I got a nasty infection and got rid of it. But now my original screensaver won't work. It does every now and then but not always. So once and for all, what is the best thing to do?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again

If your screen-saver is a third-party screensaver (didn't come with Windows), try uninstalling & re-installing it. If it arrived via a free download, run a scan on the download before reinstalling (it might have malware stowaways inside). If it's a built-in screensaver, try using a different screensaver for a short time, then switch back to your original saver - making sure to double-check all it's settings and options. If the screen is going completely blank before the screensaver has a chance to start, it could be your power-management settings are pre-empting it (blanking the screen to save battery time).

To make sure your system is free of infection, try the 5-Step Security checklist http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968

See if that does it.
. . . Gary


----------



## roamershaker (Oct 4, 2008)

back lite inverter


----------

